# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #16

## Scionox

And finally, it's time for yet another competition!  :smiley: 
It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

** = Upper League

People who have signed up

AstralMango
bemistaken
dreambh
DreamingGhost
FryingMan
imJB
JoannaB
mdluffy113
Miau
MyCooky
Nfri
Pickman
pnb1
Shalink
StephL
VagalTone
anotherdreamer*
BrandonBoss*
dolphin*
fogelbise*
Scionox*
she*
StaySharp*
TheModernNinja*
vasiona*
Zoth*

*

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo, excited to get going, now that I've "fixed" my sleep and recall is on its way back, OK one more stint in the lower league I guess.  I think I'll be up for the Upper next time!

thanks Scionox for running this!

----------


## JoannaB

Count me in please. Lower. Thank you!

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join in the upper league please.

----------


## Sensei

Standing by.  :tongue2: 

In for upper league.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Been gone a while, but I would like to give this a go if I can. Sign me on for lower league.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for doing this again Scionox! Upper league. And good company I see already signed up  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Oh yes please!!

I´d like to take part in the lower league - really looking forward to it - I love the TOTMs and I think, taking part in such things for learning fits my personality!
Thank you Scionox!

----------


## Sensei

> Oh yes please!!
> 
> I´d like to take part in the lower league - really looking forward to it - I love the TOTMs and I think, taking part in such things for learning fits my personality!
> Thank you Scionox!



StephL, I thought you were closer to upper league than lower league?

----------


## StaySharp

I want to try it with upper league again, my new light pen really helps with recall so I should do fine this time.

----------


## imJB

Hi, I'm a beginner so would defiantly belong in the lower league.
 Not exactly clear on the rules though, any chance of a quick run down?

----------


## StephL

> StephL, I thought you were closer to upper league than lower league?



Hehe - thank you for the compliment - but - I am still not able to LD at will and so - I am not sure, if I can try these things out then really.
Since joining up here, there were only 6 (I think.. ) LDs, and only two longer ones - so - lower league is just fine for me as a beginner!
 :smiley: 



Edit off topic: StaySharp - what does suck so much about living in Germany? I would be hard pressed to choose somewhere else to live at the moment - well - the weather could be nicer, but otherwise - could be much, much worse.
Where would you like to live?

----------


## Sensei

@ imJB

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html

The rules will be eerily similar to this.  :tongue2: 

@StephL
Weird.  :tongue2:  keep up the good work!

----------


## Zoth

Curse you Scionox, this thread always shows up after I take a long break from lucid dreaming xD

edit: checks the archives, think it's actually me not noticing new threads  :Picard face palm:

----------


## Sensei

You need to stop taking breaks and you won't have that happen again. Take breaks from DV, but never from LD.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

This looks awesome, could I be in lower league please?  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

> Curse you Scionox, this thread always shows up after I take a long break from lucid dreaming xD
> 
> edit: checks the archives, think it's actually me not noticing new threads



So does this mean you are in the competition in lower league? Please say, yes.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

> Hi, I'm a beginner so would defiantly belong in the lower league.
>  Not exactly clear on the rules though, any chance of a quick run down?



If you find the rules in competition confusing, here is a brief summary for a beginner: you get 1 point for each whole dream recalled and 1/2 point for each dream fragment (if you think there was more to it, but obviously the difference between dream and dream fragment is a bit subjective). You get something for a WBTB attempt even if not successful, but obviously more if you do succeed - only one WBTB per night counts though. You do not have to share every nonlucid dream with us during the competition if you do not want to, but you do need to provide a dream journal entry or at least a summary for every lucid dream. Once you get a lucid dream, that's when the points start to really add up because there are a lot of things one gets points for in lucids. We work in teams, and Scionox who runs the competition assigns us our partners. One can specify three lucid tasks for which one will get more points if one achieves them in that order, and for those one only counts the points for oneself and not for the team. Since the point system can be a bit confusing, Scionox and others can help add up points when there is doubt, so do not worry if you do not get how many points to count for what. Oh, there is a limit of 20 points per  lucid dream, but there are some exceptions to that limit. The entire competition lasts two weeks, and at the end Scionox announces the winner for Upper League and Lower League. Oh, and we encourage eachother, and it's fun.

Edit: I unfortunately almost never have successfully had a lucid during a competition, but I have had lucids soon after competition ended, which did not count for points, but I considered a success anyway.

Edit2: Oh, and you do need to post results because if someone never posts, or has not posted in a week, they get disqualified. Most of us post results daily.

----------


## StephL

> Curse you Scionox, this thread always shows up after I take a long break from lucid dreaming xD
> 
> edit: checks the archives, think it's actually me not noticing new threads



So you are not a frequent "What´s New?" clicker?  :tongue2: 





> This looks awesome, could I be in lower league please?



Ooh - come on anotherdreamer - you can LD on command and didn´t you even do 4 TOTMs in one night?
You should really go upper league!  :wink2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Ooh - come on anotherdreamer - you can LD on command and didn´t you even do 4 TOTMs in one night?
> You should really go upper league!



Haha  :Hiding:  was 2 in one night. But I haven't had a lucid dream in the last 3 nights, I've lost my confidence. Onset of a dry spell.

----------


## FryingMan

Lower league should be for those whose dry spells last weeks not days  :smiley: 
Hey anyone entering lower league who already has both December TOTM should reconsider  :smiley: .

edit: @Scionox, here's a suggestion, instead of the "summon dragon and befriend it" bonus, for December why not summon Santa, his sleigh, and the reindeer, and go for a ride with them.  As a super extra bonus, land on a rooftop, and climb down a chimney to deliver a present to a household under their Christmas tree  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

hey guys, low plz

----------


## Pickman

Hi, sign me up for the lower league please.  Thanks.

----------


## Zoth

> So you are not a frequent "What´s New?" clicker?



After that comment, I went in and clicked that button for the 2nd time ever since joining DV  :tongue2: 





> So does this mean you are in the competition in lower league? Please say, yes.



Guess it will be a great excuse to get back to dream journaling, one ticket to lower then please Scionox  :smiley: 
Oh, I'm gonna try to drag some people over here and hopefully we'll get them inspired for their first bunch of lucids  ::D:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Hey anyone entering lower league who already has both December TOTM should reconsider .



will you change me to upper league please? ^^

----------


## StaySharp

> Edit off topic: StaySharp - what does suck so much about living in Germany? I would be hard pressed to choose somewhere else to live at the moment - well - the weather could be nicer, but otherwise - could be much, much worse.
> Where would you like to live?




*Spoiler* for _Offtopic Blast_: 



Well there are a lot worse places but those are mostly places without better choices or america.
Germany has a few certain things that damn hard bother me, and that's why I'd like to live elsewhere.
1: GEZ/Zwangsbeitrag - Stealing more than 200 from me a year for low class tv, bad information, recycled videos and movies. I really, really never use any of their services anyway. Actually the Zwangsbeitrag violates the german constition and witht that my basic rights right from article 1 to 5 and should be outright illegal, but politicians do what they want and people always vote the same ones anyway, whether they screwed up or not. Our country is as far as I know currently the highest paying country there, and that for services you get better and for free on the internet every minute of your life.
Here I'm paying the luxury of a huge company while I'm not even sure how I'm gonna get over the next months.
2: Medicine laws - Our law says we may not import pharmacological effective subtances, just as vague as that. Now let me put this short, this basically means they could prevent you from importing anything you could swallow just so as long as it is deemed to have any effect appart from filling your belly. Even if you want to nurture your plants with that. The only reason food doesn't fall under this is apparently because there's a list for food considered things. But there's no list for restricted things, people may just decide to confiscate your stuff one time and next time someone else may check it and say that everythings fine, they're a totally disorganized bunch.
Now when you wonder why that's so bad, here's the reason: It's controlled by our pharmacies, they shut germany off from the rest of the world to gain a monopol on what they sell. Something that in this size would be considered illegal for any other kind of competition interference. Again it's only this bad for germany.
3: Shortsighted voters - This year the AfD participated for the first time and they nearly took the 5% hurdle because they wanted to get rid of the euro in favour of the old german mark. Great idea, considering that the impact on our economy could dump is into a huge crisis, not to mention seperate us somewhat from the rest of the EU. And that gets them nearly into the parlament. Seriously?
But people don't care about**:
-Starving people
-Climate crisis
-Cleaner energy (well okay, they do care a bit, but they always fall asleep on this topic unless some nuclear power plant blows up somewhere in the world once every few year)
-Privacy
I don't want to get too political but this doesn't bode well for a clean und peaceful future.
4: Schools - Our schools outright suck, and I've been to 8 different schools:
-2 Grundschulen [primary schools]
-1 Internats Gymnasium [boarding grammar school]
-1 Normales Gymnasium [grammar school]
-2 Hauptschulen [secondary modern schools]
-2 Berufskollegs [vocational colleges]
The best and only somewhat good school was that boarding school. It got closed because of MONEY and nothing else.
The last vocational college where I'm currently is ok, it's parallel to an apprenticeship and I'm there one in three weeks, each week we get our things to do and then it's mostly up to us, no frontal teaching. I spend:
~10% of my time on doing the actual things I'm supposed to do, my grades are between 3 and 1 depending on the topic
~30% of my time on learning things which are totally unrelated to my job or even to that school in general (quantum physics, yay  ::D:  )
~60% of my time slacking off and playing around
And still do I learn more than in any school ever before. In short: our schools are so bad for certain individuals that I can say for myself it was a waste of time to go to school, the only really good one was that boarding school, it was called Talenta and was located in Eringerfeld. That school was also the only one that contributed to my development as a person, I consider the other schools I was on a complete waste of my time and if I would've spent all these years learning by myself I'd be on a different level than I'm now. I skipped a class but thanks to Talenta being closed I also was set back one, becuase the other schools had a totally shifted learning schedule. I remember that normal grammer school right after Talenta, it was the 9th class, our first lesson in chemical stuff and the teacher asked what an oxidation process is. No one had a clue, I felt like I arrived at a wrong world and I was years further than everyone in my class together.

These are just the strongest points I currently know of, that's not even everything.

I know there are a lot of worse places but there are better places as well. If some people had their priorities straight germany could also become a wonderful place, but it isn't and we are most certainly going down the wrong route as well.

As for where I'd like to live otherwise then...
Japan: While I like some of the japanese traits and especially their landscape, their police is just corrupt and stupid, and the common people also have certain behaviour traits which are not so cool. I definitely want to visit it sometime but I wouldn't want to live there, not yet.
America: No. Even worse than germany in many ways.
Ireland: This one I could imagine, I was there for a month during my time at the first vocational college. I had a great time, the people were nice and there wasn't anything else being bad either. It also has some bad points but so far I don't know of anything as bad as the things mentioned above.
England: I don't know, there are things that are better there but it also has some weak points, I would have to seriously consider moving out first and take a look into england.
Switzerland: Same as above
Canada: Same as above, and while I like cold more than hot I'm not quite sure if I'd like it there in terms of weather.

All other possibilities are currently outruled by language.
(There could be some errors in here, I just got a message to head out fast, so... finders keepers)




Depending on when this thing'll start it coud fall into my holidays, when I'm with my father back in my old home. Could be an advantage, but maybe not, we'll see.

----------


## VagalTone

Hi Scionox ! Lower league please  :smiley:  Thanks

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Scionox,

Sign me up for the _ahem_, lower league please.  Let's see how this goes...

----------


## fogelbise

It seems like we have good numbers already and we could have a great turnout for this competition! 

I just wanted to make a quick note, not to any particular person participating, but to everyone. I think it is very difficult to figure out if you should be in the upper or lower league if you haven't participated before. If you are fairly good you might think that the upper league is only for those that can LD on demand and might be LDing every night of the competition and thus look towards the lower league. Looking at the last competition, this is clearly not the case and myself who I consider at an intermediate level would have looked like an ass in the lower division.

Perhaps Scionox can clarify if I am wrong, but my opinion is that the lower league is more for people who would feel fortunate to have one LD in a week and can make up some points with their dream recall whereas the upper league is more intermediate level - although there are a few people that can knock it out of the park at will. Three levels would ideal, but then we would need more Boss', She's and Scionox's to fill up the highest league.  :smiley:  Not such a quick note, sorry for dragging on.  :Cheeky:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> It seems like we have good numbers already and we could have a great turnout for this competition! 
> 
> I just wanted to make a quick note, not to any particular person participating, but to everyone. I think it is very difficult to figure out if you should be in the upper or lower league if you haven't participated before. If you are fairly good you might think that the upper league is only for those that can LD on demand and might be LDing every night of the competition and thus look towards the lower league. Looking at the last competition, this is clearly not the case and myself who I consider at an intermediate level would have looked like an ass in the lower division.
> 
> Perhaps Scionox can clarify if I am wrong, but my opinion is that the lower league is more for people who would feel fortunate to have one LD in a week and can make up some points with their dream recall whereas the upper league is more intermediate level - although there are a few people that can knock it out of the park at will. Three levels would ideal, but then we would need more Boss', She's and Scionox's to fill up the highest league.  Not such a quick note, sorry for dragging on.



I'm so glad you wrote this, I'm not as worried about being in the upper league now

Edit: If Scionox would kindly move me there  :Cheeky:

----------


## JoannaB

Yup, I would say that lower league is for those of us who would be happy to have a lucid dream during the competition, whereas the upper league is for those who would be disappointed if they had just one lucid during the competition.

----------


## Zoth

Great point fogelbise.

One of the problems is the following: certain person might be capable enough to be in the upper league, but imagine that the person does not have any lucid dream for 1 week...that kinda screws the team's score, and imo a lot of the fun is when you and your partner can both work together towards a goal (it sucks when one of the team members is not active).
At the same time, looking at last competition, we had people that got noticeably ahead from others in lower league and could thus fit in higher league, just in the last spots. From that perspective, I totally agree with you that lower league should only include people who have a really low lucid dream frequency, just to make things a bit more...same pace same basis.

I'll be honest: Can't speak for others, but personally I feel like I'm screwing someone in either league: high league and the (expected) lack of immediate results will screw my partner chance's at team ranks; low league and if results show up relatively quickly I'll feel like I'm cheating over those who are just starting out lucid dreaming.

One solution could indeed be an "intermediate league" and we could sort out people not by what league they want to be but on their number of lucid dreams in the past month, but we're only 16 people, and only a few have really high frequency. Or maybe....we are just over thinking it: who cares what miserable score you have in upper league? You'd be doing the less experienced people a favor by increasing the competition at their league.

Sign me up for upper leagues instead please Scionox (and sorry to my partner in advance):  I'll just work twice regardless of points made  :Boxing:

----------


## AstralMango

Sign me up for lower league, please! <:

----------


## fogelbise

> I'll be honest: Can't speak for others, but personally I feel like I'm screwing someone in either league: high league and the (expected) lack of immediate results will screw my partner chance's at team ranks; low league and if results show up relatively quickly I'll feel like I'm cheating over those who are just starting out lucid dreaming.



Good points Zoth.  :smiley:  I think it may be "the lesser of two evils." With the former (as long as the person is trying) I think few would hold it against them, whereas with the latter, the person would probably feel very uncomfortable in the lower league.






> (and sorry to my partner in advance)



I would be happy to have you on my team by the way.  :smiley:  I am guessing that if you feel like you are making a stretch to be in the upper league, coming back to everything, Scionox will probably pair you up with a stronger hitter than I though.

----------


## StephL

> After that comment, I went in and clicked that button for the 2nd time ever since joining DV



Hehehehh!
I worded it carefully - not being completely sure - this is a dangerous function, though..

tease (1).gif






> *Spoiler* for _Offtopic Blast_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are a lot worse places but those are mostly places without better choices or america.
> Germany has a few certain things that damn hard bother me, and that's why I'd like to live elsewhere.
> 1: GEZ/Zwangsbeitrag - Stealing more than 200 from me a year for low class tv, bad information, recycled videos and movies. I really, really never use any of their services anyway. Actually the Zwangsbeitrag violates the german constition and witht that my basic rights right from article 1 to 5 and should be outright illegal, but politicians do what they want and people always vote the same ones anyway, whether they screwed up or not. Our country is as far as I know currently the highest paying country there, and that for services you get better and for free on the internet every minute of your life.
> Here I'm paying the luxury of a huge company while I'm not even sure how I'm gonna get over the next months.
> 2: Medicine laws - Our law says we may not import pharmacological effective subtances, just as vague as that. Now let me put this short, this basically means they could prevent you from importing anything you could swallow just so as long as it is deemed to have any effect appart from filling your belly. Even if you want to nurture your plants with that. The only reason food doesn't fall under this is apparently because there's a list for food considered things. But there's no list for restricted things, people may just decide to confiscate your stuff one time and next time someone else may check it and say that everythings fine, they're a totally disorganized bunch.
> ...



You do indeed have a lot of good points, why it does suck.







> Good points Zoth.  I think it may be "the lesser of two evils." With the former (as long as the person is trying) I think few would hold it against them, whereas with the latter, the person would probably feel very uncomfortable in the lower league.
> 
> ...




Hm..
When does it start, by the way?

----------


## Zoth

> When does it start, by the way?



If I remember correctly, when Scionox finds that the number of current participants is acceptable, he plans the start within a few days of warning us. We're already 16, but hopefully we'll get more people in the next few days, especially if people try to spread the word and invite more members  :smiley: 

PS: imagine how cool it would be having 12 teams and using the horoscope as team names? And "The virgins" were the people in the 1st rank of upper league? Now that would be funny xD

----------


## mdluffy113

New to DV, not even sure if this post will display correctly. But this looks like fun so if possible I'd like to be in the lower league. 





> And finally, it's time for yet another competition! 
> It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live. 
> Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you. 
> Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas. 
> If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
> No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams! 
> 
> ** = Upper League
> 
> ...

----------


## pnb1

Hello, sign me up in the lower league please  :smiley:

----------


## MyCooky

Me too - lower league please.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

> If I remember correctly, when Scionox finds that the number of current participants is acceptable, he plans the start within a few days of warning us. We're already 16, but hopefully we'll get more people in the next few days, especially if people try to spread the word and invite more members 
> 
> PS: imagine how cool it would be having 12 teams and using the horoscope as team names? And "The virgins" were the people in the 1st rank of upper league? Now that would be funny xD




Oh - cool - so - there are definitively some days pre-warning.
Cause I think, the LDs are coming in more reliably now - or rather I got small ones, without all the usual WILD-trara for prep for DILD last two nights.
Maybe I change my mind with upper/lower if I get good results the next couple days _with trara_..

----------


## she

Hi! I'm in. Upper.

----------


## fogelbise

> Three levels would ideal, but then we would need more Boss', She's and Scionox's to fill up the highest league.  Not such a quick note, sorry for dragging on.



I saw Dolphin's name earlier and just realized that I probably left some heavy hitters out from competitions prior to #16 (the last one, #16 was my first competition so thus my perspective) in my comment above but Dolphin should definitely be included at the top of 3 leagues if there were a 3rd league. Just felt bad leaving Dolphin out, but there are probably others and I know there are some great lucid dreamers around DV that maybe just hang out it different areas from time to time or just don't compete.

----------


## Sensei

> I saw Dolphin's name earlier and just realized that I probably left some heavy hitters out from competitions prior to #16 (the last one, #16 was my first competition so thus my perspective) in my comment above but Dolphin should definitely be included at the top of 3 leagues if there were a 3rd league. Just felt bad leaving Dolphin out, but there are probably others and I know there are some great lucid dreamers around DV that maybe just hang out it different areas from time to time or just don't compete.



There are many with my frequency+. They just dont come in the competition. Check out all the old scores and see how crazy some people are at this. Since it is hard to bring them in from around, but soon you will be at this level too.  :wink2:  we all know it. However this isn't the destination. It is simply a glimpse of how we are doing now and a way to drive ourselves forward. The only wrong way is standing still. Keep moving forward.

----------


## StephL

Test-run last couple of nights - no LDs - bit of self-sabotage going on, too - but anyway - lower league it definitively is!
Because in daytime - there was a lot of motivation - but I didn´t get my sorry behind out for WBTB, even, last night.. ah well.

----------


## Bharmo

Hi everyone!
I'm just going back to LDing after a break, so I hope this competition helps motivating me to get regular LDs again. Just had one spontaneous low level LD in three months  :Sad:  so definitely sign me up for lower league.
Thanks to Scionox for organizing, and JoannaB for pushing me in again  :;-):

----------


## fogelbise

> There are many with my frequency+. They just dont come in the competition. Check out all the old scores and see how crazy some people are at this. Since it is hard to bring them in from around, but soon you will be at this level too.  we all know it. However this isn't the destination. It is simply a glimpse of how we are doing now and a way to drive ourselves forward. The only wrong way is standing still. Keep moving forward.



Thank you Bossman! Now that's some encouragement!  ::D:

----------


## Zoth

We're all bound to do better at lding during the competition: social facilitation.
It's actually why imo these types of events should be much more visible to the rest of the forum, since they are a great way to promote the spirit of a lucid dreaming community.

Will switch to night shifts a week from now at work, meaning bye bye WILDing during competition, so I've prepared a packet of MILD + awareness daily exercises to speed up the lucid dreaming training, hope it works! Gonna be fun comparing our dream recall/lding frequency before and after the competition can't wait!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Perhaps Scionox could use his weight to try and get it more published around DV. hint hint.

----------


## Shalink

I think I will participate in this competition so I can get back into lucid dreaming after dropping off the face dreamviews for 5 months.
I would like to be in the lower league. :tongue2:

----------


## Miau

Sign me up in the lower league please  ::D:  Thank you!

----------


## Bharmo

> I've prepared a packet of MILD + awareness daily exercises to speed up the lucid dreaming training, hope it works!



Wow! Has that something to do with the green post in your signature?

----------


## vasiona

I'd like to join, please. ^-^ Lower league, I think, though I'm not sure...I lucid dream a few times a week but I'm still fairly new to this and not anywhere near the level of those in the upper league. Is it okay to stick to lower league despite fairly frequent LDs, or should I try the upper (though my scores will very likely be the lowest of the group's?  :tongue2: )

----------


## Sensei

> Thank you Bossman! Now that's some encouragement!



Everyone needs encouragement.  :tongue2:  Expectation is 50% of the battle, the other 50% is consistency, and keeping a good attitude effects both. Everyone has lowly beginnings, but the ones that make it are the ones that persevere in spite babies/jobs/insomnia/discouragement/stress.

----------


## Zoth

> I'd like to join, please. ^-^ Lower league, I think, though I'm not sure...I lucid dream a few times a week but I'm still fairly new to this and not anywhere near the level of those in the upper league. Is it okay to stick to lower league despite fairly frequent LDs, or should I try the upper (though my scores will very likely be the lowest of the group's? )



If you have fairly frequent lds, I'd advice the upper league. Even if you're in a dry streak or come from a break (like me), it's by signing for it that you'll send yourself the positive image of someone who has what it takes to tackle the higher version of the challenge  :wink2:  Good luck!





> Wow! Has that something to do with the green post in your signature?



It's kinda the next step, basically a combination of this and the memory palace technique this guy uses  :smiley:

----------


## vasiona

> If you have fairly frequent lds, I'd advice the upper league. Even if you're in a dry streak or come from a break (like me), it's by signing for it that you'll send yourself the positive image of someone who has what it takes to tackle the higher version of the challenge  Good luck!



Alright - I guess I'll try the upper league, then. Thank you for the advice!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Wow, that's alot more sign ups this time around, yay!  :smiley: 
Competition will go live Friday 13rd December, ~47-48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone!  ::D: 





> Perhaps Scionox can clarify if I am wrong, but my opinion is that the lower league is more for people who would feel fortunate to have one LD in a week and can make up some points with their dream recall whereas the upper league is more intermediate level. Three levels would ideal, but then we would need more Boss', She's and Scionox's to fill up the highest league.



Pretty much, and like been said multiple times through the thread, going upper league can increase rate of getting lucids.  :tongue2: 
As for third league, idea been around for a while(Even since Matte's times i think) but was mostly not used because there wouldn't be as many people in highest league then. I might think about it though.  :Thinking: 





> PS: imagine how cool it would be having 12 teams and using the horoscope as team names?



Thanks for the idea!  :smiley:  Though will have to improvise since we already have more possible teams than 12.  :tongue2: 





> edit: @Scionox, here's a suggestion, instead of the "summon dragon and befriend it" bonus, for December why not summon Santa, his sleigh, and the reindeer, and go for a ride with them. As a super extra bonus, land on a rooftop, and climb down a chimney to deliver a present to a household under their Christmas tree



We are not 'it'  :tongue2:  Also will think about it.

----------


## StephL

Oooh - I find dragons better than Santa!!





*Edit: Please - esp. you upper league-ers - take a look at the link(s!) in my sig - the lower one is a researcher seeking frequent LDers, who have a little LD-time to invest into science.*

Sorry for thread-hijack - but it is with dragonn!! Hope that makes up for it a bit..

----------


## Zoth

> Thanks for the idea!  Though will have to improvise since we already have more possible teams than 12.



We're at the exact amount for 13 teams, which is an useful coincidence, because the sun passes through another constellation every year that many astrologers disregard: Ophiuchus


And in case a late team joins, we could always use the 14th and last constellation: Cetus

PS: never thought I'd find astrology useful for anything besides pseudo-psychology research  :Cheeky:

----------


## FryingMan

> We are not 'it'  Also will think about it.



English is a limited language when it comes to pronouns and gender of non-human but living things.   We don't address squirrels as "she" for example, like in Russian.   I don't like writing "he/she" or "s/he" or whatever so just follow the convention.    :tongue2: 

And keep the dragon, I'm fine with it, I in fact have a plan for "it"  :smiley:   I just thought the addition of the santa bonus could be fun.

----------


## StephL

Yeh - if no dragon-outthrowings result - sure.
No power to dragon-botherers!!


Edit: I try to resort to she if it is about persons - or children - that is my convention then.
So - nobody has to do these awkward she/he things.
Just I find it nice, if some people use the she as default - Sageous inspired me there, actually.

But animals/entities - either it, or I want them to be female or male on purpose.
We have in German often different words/nouns for the male and female versions of animals.
Like Katze/Kater for female/male cats - and they are actually used accordingly for real animals - conceptually used - they tend to be female..
Some are also classified as if they always were male of female - but you can then specify with the pro-noun and endings of the nouns.

Sorry for the ramblings - but I can´t wait the comp to start - and so I hang out here.. :wink2:

----------


## Zoth

How about we share some side-goals while we wait  ::D: ?

From my last competition lucid:





> Then I remember "amg, I can finally use my teleportation device I invented! Besides, it's so small I can easily pull it out of my pocket!" fascinated by the perspective of finally using my recently invented device, I reach the top of the cliff, and prepare to action. Except I feel myself shaking and I wake up in my head, with the heart racing like hell.



This time, the goal will be to use it and give it to my partner, it looks a bit like this:

You just stick it in any surface (it has some tiny black spikes in the bottom which make it stable), and rotate the proper mechanism (in the top) to dictate time/space specifics. When you're done, you just press it down into the floor and the sand will start flowing and you will get teleported where you want after a few seconds.

What are your plans for the competition  :smiley: ?

----------


## MyCooky

I'm *worried* I'll be too good for lower league if I continue to have daily LDs,
well I would be super happy, but you know, would be unfair...

----------


## Sensei

> We're at the exact amount for 13 teams, which is an useful coincidence, because the sun passes through another constellation every year that many astrologers disregard: Ophiuchus
> 
> 
> And in case a late team joins, we could always use the 14th and last constellation: Cetus
> 
> PS: never thought I'd find astrology useful for anything besides pseudo-psychology research



Is the 13th a cat? I get anime confused with real life, and 10 episodes of fruit basket made me not like the zodiac even more.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zoth

> Is the 13th a cat? I get anime confused with real life, and 10 episodes of fruit basket made me not like the zodiac even more.



Nope, not a cat  ::D:  It's symbol is that of the Serpentarius, the serpent holder, like you can see here:







> I'm *worried* I'll be too good for lower league if I continue to have daily LDs,
> well I would be super happy, but you know, would be unfair...



Even with only 3 lucids a week you'd be way ahead of most (if not all) people in the lower league. Why not heat up the challenge for yourself a bit and try upper  :smiley: ?

----------


## VagalTone

Me too, please? I dont wanna be left alone  :Cheeky:

----------


## StephL

I corrected my lower link in my sig - so now it works - sorry for interrupting once more...

----------


## Bharmo

Sorry if this is silly but, are dreams had the night from Friday to Saturday the first one to count for the competition? Did I get it right?

----------


## Sensei

Woooo... Glad the competition. Didn't start yesterday or today. I didn't sleep at all yesterday night, and only got 6 hours last night. Should be able to get 8 hours tonight and so on.

----------


## FryingMan

> Wow, that's alot more sign ups this time around, yay! 
> Competition will go live Friday 13rd December, ~47-48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone!



So to confirm, the night between Friday 13th-Saturday 14th that is the first night? (Just giving one date is always ambiguous)

----------


## fogelbise

Based on the time stamp on Scionox's post saying 47-48hours from the time of his post (post near the top of this page, link to specific post #56 here: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2066239 ) and assuming you have your time zone set in DV properly, you then know the start time...For West Coast US that is ~3:30-4:30am, East Coast US ~6:30-7:30am Friday Morning (could be Saturday morning for places just over the dateline like New Zealand). Joanna also clarified this on the last competition, you can count all the dreams that you had just had just before (potentially in the East Coast example) or all the dreams you were having in the one solid block of sleep as the competition started (in the most common West Coast example). It does get a little more confusing to me for time zones on the other side of the world...but essentially we should all get the same number of nights if you follow the start and stop times Scionox posts.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

It's still confusing, and I'm not sure when the start is.   If you just say what night it starts using two days, then everyone does those nights in their own time zone
And as I recall Joanna's clarification, going to sleep the night before the start time counts.

----------


## JoannaB

I believe it is Thursday to Friday night in whichever timezones you have, and everything in that night counts, so if you go to sleep on Thursday at 8pm and wake up at 10pm and write down a dream and go back to sleep, I believe that already counts. However, I hope Scionox will clarify whether this understanding is correct.

----------


## fogelbise

> I believe it is Thursday to Friday night in whichever timezones you have, and everything in that night counts, so if you go to sleep on Thursday at 8pm and wake up at 10pm and write down a dream and go back to sleep, I believe that already counts. However, I hope Scionox will clarify whether this understanding is correct.



Well Thursday night to Friday morning in US time zones. In the case of Auckland, New Zealand the competition would be starting Saturday morning ~12:30am-1:30am...thus dreams from Friday night to Saturday morning...but for most people the competition would be starting sometime between Friday morning local time and Friday night local time. Not far from Auckland, New Zealand is Tasmania(Australia) and their start time would be 10:30pm to 11:30pm Friday night and thus they would be just going to bed usually. In Madrid Spain the start time would be ~12:30pm to ~1:30pm Friday so you get the chance to start counting afternoon naps before you go to bed whereas US time zones wouldn't unless you are on a graveyard shift taking a nap at 2am or something.

Edit: Joanna, to clarify I think what you said is correct  :smiley:  (assuming that is just an awakening at 10pm in your block of sleep for the night and not a late nap after which you get up and continue you day/evening activities), I just wanted to throw in the New Zealand caveat in case anyone is there (DV member location listed is not always accurate, understandably for privacy reasons) and give a few specific examples since this can be confusing depending on where you are in the world.

----------


## JoannaB

Fogelbise, Congratulations. After reading your post, I am confused now, too. LOL

Couldn't we just agree that the competition starts approximately on Friday, and it is up to everyone to figure out what that means, and it will go on for x number of nights, and as long as we all have the same number of nights and same number of nap opportunities and as long as Scionox does not close the competition before the last person has had a chance to get their x number of nights reported, we should be fine. Btw, is x nights 14 nights or different number?

----------


## Zoth

To simplify: the next time you're going to bed (if you woke up a few hours/minutes ago, yes, the next time) your dreams counts towards the first night of the lucid dream competition.

(Think that's about right Scionox xD?)

----------


## fogelbise

> Fogelbise, Congratulations. After reading your post, I am confused now, too. LOL
> 
> Couldn't we just agree that the competition starts approximately on Friday, and it is up to everyone to figure out what that means, and it will go on for x number of nights, and as long as we all have the same number of nights and same number of nap opportunities and as long as Scionox does not close the competition before the last person has had a chance to get their x number of nights reported, we should be fine. Btw, is x nights 14 nights or different number?



Haha...yes, I am good at being confusing sometimes...  :smiley:  Your description works for me.  :smiley:  Last competition was 10/18 to 11/2, that must have come out to 15 nights for that competition. It started on a Friday morning for North, Central & South American time zones and counted the dreams we had just woke up from (going to bed Thursday night or for night owls the "wee hours" of Friday morning). That competition ended on a Saturday morning for North, Central & South American time zones. So instead of Friday morning to Friday morning 2 weeks later, it was Friday morning to the Saturday morning 2 weeks + 1 day later. 





> To simplify: the next time you're going to bed (if you woke up a few hours/minutes ago, yes, the next time) your dreams counts towards the first night of the lucid dream competition.
> (Think that's about right Scionox xD?)



That is my understanding as well.  :smiley:  Assuming you are not counting a nap as "going to bed" where that nap started and ended before the competition began (which is as of the time of writing this is still almost 13-14 hours from now).

Edit: If we all use "Night 1"  "Night 2" in our postings that would show that everyone is getting the same number of nights. Also, my bad, I guess that is 16 days. Friday through Friday is  2 weeks + 1 day so Friday through Saturday is 2 weeks + 2 days. I ran the scenario for the Americas and Europe using the start and stop time of the last competition and they both came out to 16 nights in case anyone is concerned...so we should all end with "Night 16" if we go the same length again this time.

----------


## Bharmo

> fogelbise, congratulations. After reading your post, i am confused now, too. Lol
> 
> couldn't we just agree that the competition starts approximately on friday, and it is up to everyone to figure out what that means, and it will go on for x number of nights, and as long as we all have the same number of nights and same number of nap opportunities and as long as scionox does not close the competition before the last person has had a chance to get their x number of nights reported, we should be fine. Btw, is x nights 14 nights or different number?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Haha...yes, i am good at being confusing sometimes...  Your description works for me.  Last competition was 10/18 to 11/2, that must have come out to 15 nights for that competition. It started on a friday morning for north, central & south american time zones and counted the dreams we had just woke up from (going to bed thursday night or for night owls the "wee hours" of friday morning). That competition ended on a saturday morning for north, central & south american time zones. So instead of friday morning to friday morning 2 weeks later, it was friday morning to the saturday morning 2 weeks + 1 day later. 
> 
> ...



Now I'm regretting that I asked that question  ::lol:: 

Oh, I just remembered Scionox does this at the competition thread when he opens it:




> *Note: Dreams you had Thursday - Friday night counts.
> 
>    Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
> *



That was Competition #15 which started on a Friday at 9am, so it's the dreams that you would write down on your DJ on the date he announced that counts, I think  :Thinking:

----------


## Shalink

Well the competition starts tomorrow and I will fall asleep relatively soon so I just wanted to wish everyone good luck and nice dreams before we start the battle for ultimate glory, see you all on the battlefield... and maybe even in the dream world  :wink2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I'm a little bit confused about the point system, is it exactly the same as for competition #15? And how do you get more than 300 points if the competition only lasts 2 weeks + 1 day and you can only get 20 max points per dream from tasks. Does this mean that you can get 20 points in a dream, end the dream, DEILD, and then get 20 more points from tasks in a new dream?

----------


## Sensei

If you need help with scoring during competition, we can do it for you. Every seperate LD has a 20 point max. With DEILD chains, there is a 10 point max. That is unless he changed the rules.

----------


## FryingMan

One must be extremely careful with wording like "the next time you go to sleep" since everyone could be in different days.

Yes, to be extremely clear, the competition boundaries should say, for example, "The first night counted is the local night between Thursday December 12 and Friday December 13, and the last night counted is the local night between Friday December 27th and Saturday December 28th."   Trying to specify absolute times is just too confusing with international time zones.   This way everybody gets exactly the same number of nights.

Oh, and since the competition thread itself is not yet open, so nobody's had the chance to specify their private 3-step goals yet, and Thursday to Friday night has already passed for me, I'm assuming that Friday to Saturday night will be the first of the competition.

Scionox, please clarify!

thanks

----------


## Scionox

Dreams count Thursday to Friday night and so on. And i know timezones are *always* confusing, sometimes i wish they didn't existed but oh well.  :tongue2: 
Also competition is Live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-16-a.html  :smiley: 

MyCooky and VagalTone, please confirm within a day that you want to go upper league(Posts weren't clear enough  :Thinking:  ), i can still do it. (Though i hope if you change you both do so, so there wont be 3-people teams again)

----------


## LouaiB

lower plz, I really need this motivation :p, but don't worry, I don't suck. average of 1 LD per week. lower league is going down!!!

----------


## LouaiB

Am I too late?

----------


## Scionox

Sorry, but you are indeed too late  :Sad:  , it's already started. But i am doing competitions fairly regularly and if you want to join next one i can send you PM when next signup thread comes up(probably in around 30ish days after this one ends).

----------


## LouaiB

> Sorry, but you are indeed too late  , it's already started. But i am doing competitions fairly regularly and if you want to join next one i can send you PM when next signup thread comes up(probably in around 30ish days after this one ends).



That would be great, but you don't have to bother yourself, I'll just keep a close eye on these threads, thnx

----------

